# Laptop mit SOLAR-Energie aufladen ?!



## KrassDreadHead (8. August 2011)

Hallo!
Hier mal ein ganz exotisches Thema 

Ich bin wahrscheinlich ein Jahr im Ausland, genauer gesagt Australien.
Jetzt bin ich auf die Idee gekommen meinen Laptop (den ich mir dann kaufen werde) per Solar aufladen zu können, da im Outback ja keine Steckdose weit und breit ist 

Gefunden habe ich dieses Angebot bei eBay KLICK 

Meint ihr, damit funktioniert das?
Ich habe sonst nur sehr viel teurere Lösungen gefunden..


----------



## Onlinestate (8. August 2011)

Theoretisch denke ich schon.
Wenn du ein Ladegerät anschließen willst, musst du es nur erstmal auf 230V bringen (was wieder zusätzlichen Verlust bedeutet). Und die Leistung reicht nicht aus, um den laufenden Betrieb zu gewährleisten. Kannst also das Teil den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegen lassen, um 2-3h Akku zu haben.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (8. August 2011)

Das es für den laufenden Betrieb nicht ausreicht wäre okay, mir geht es vielmehr ums Aufladen.

Dafür reicht es also?
Um es auf 230V zu bringen müsste ich also erst einen Converter, wie im Autozubehör erhältlich, kaufen richtig?


----------



## Onlinestate (8. August 2011)

Ich mein, wenn das Ding wirklich 13 Watt liefert. Bei der australischen Sonne kann man ja von maximaler Leistung ausgehen.
Ein Laptop hat oftmals 25-30 Watt Leistungsaufnahme bei geringer Belastung, würde im Umkehrschluss ja eigentlich bedeuten 2,5h Sonne = 1h Laptopnutzung.
Also das würde ich jetzt zumindest erwarten, Erfahrungen habe ich keine.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

Gut, also "bis zu 1 Amper" sind da möglich, offenbar bei 12V. Das wären dann 12 Watt. Da is also schonmal der erste Fehler, denn 13W können es dann nicht sein. Außerdem schreibt man "Amper" mit e am Ende...   und dieses "bis zu" ist auch toll: kann sein, dass es nur im absoluten optimalfall dann 1A sind, aber effkektiv selbst in Australien viel weniger.

Wenn es aber doch sagen wir mal 10W sind, die da geliefert werden können, dann kannst Du da auch ausrechnen: wieviel mAh hat denn Dein Akku, und wieviel Volt? Die Frage wäre trotzdem, ob von den zb 10W auch 100% in den Akku gelangen oder ob da nicht noch was verloren geht.

Aber theoretisch müsste es klappen, is nur die Frage, wie gut und ob es sich lohnt.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (8. August 2011)

Wie viel mAH und Volt der Akku hat kann ich grad nicht sagen,
ich würde mir auf jedenfall diesen HIER kaufen.
Mein Bruder hat denselben, da kann ich morgen mal den Akku abchecken.

Auf welchem Wege käme der Strom denn eigentlich von der Solarzelle zum Akku? Muss da ein Converter (12V-230V) zwischen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

ja klar, du brauchst nen Converter, und da schließt Du dann den laptop an, als sei das eine Steckdose, und der Akku ist dabei im Laptop.   Man lädt ja nicht den Akku separat auf.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (19. August 2011)

Hier die Akku Details:

HP PH06 Notebook Battery
HP Number: 587706-121

10.8Vdc
4200mAh

und dann steht da auch noch:
10.8V (unbekanntes Zeichen - ein längerer strich und da drunter direkt 3 kurze getrennte striche) 47Wh

ps.: Es ist ein HP 625 geworden !


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2011)

Bei 47Wh hättest Du denn mit den optimalen 1A bei 12V nach ca. 4 Std aufgeladen.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. August 2011)

solche dinger sind eher verarsche als funktionierend.

die wätter erreichen die dinger unter laborbedinungen (sonne senkrecht, zelle gekühlt auf unter 25grad, keine wolken, saubere zelle)) und bei nennspannung. und die wird in dem angebot nichtmal genannt.

die leistung lässt bei kleinsten verunreinigungen auf der zelle (ablagerungen von wassertropfen nach regen reichen schon. outbacksand erst recht) rapide nach. und bei leichten wolken geht garnichts mehr. 

dazu kommt das das gerät ohne regler aus kommst. aus der 12v steckdose kommt also nur bei viel sonne 12v. bei weniger sonne kommt weniger volt. und mit pech kommt bei mehr sonne mehr als 12v.

das ding hier: 40 W SOLAR-LADEGERÄT M. REGLER SOLARKOFFER AUTO CAMPING | eBay ist die version von deinem in "funktionierend".

so oder so würde ein zusätzlicher akku sinn machen.

hier ist ein ähnliches problem beschrieben (kein laptop sondern ein boot, und das auch nicht in australien sondern berlin ^^) Die grosse Seite zum Hausbootbasteln.

lässt sich zwar nicht eins zu eins umsetzen, es ist aber interessant was in der realtität von den versprechen der händler übrig bleiben.


----------

